# Contributing



## paul6 (Feb 4, 2017)

How do you financially contribute to the Forum ?


----------



## tropics (Feb 4, 2017)

paul6 said:


> How do you financially contribute to the Forum ?


http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/payment.php

Paul that is the page you need,thanks for wanting to be a premium member

Richie


----------



## paul6 (Feb 4, 2017)

Done , Thanks !


----------



## tropics (Feb 4, 2017)

paul6 said:


> Done , Thanks !


And Thank You

Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 4, 2017)

And don't forget as a premier member, you can turn off the advertising.

Al


----------



## smokin monkey (Feb 4, 2017)

This helps the forum to get bigger and better.


----------



## paul6 (Feb 4, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> And don't forget as a premier member, you can turn off the advertising.
> 
> Al


That really just sped things up ! Thanks.


----------

